# Java Fern blight



## rgrycki (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi all, I first started noticing this problem a few months ago and it is really frustrating me because I can't get it to go away. Most peoiple claim they can grow java fern in a puddle of gasoline but I can't do it right in a CO2 tank w/ 3 wpg and EI. It had been growing fine for about 5 or 6 months but one day I noticed a leaf of one of my java lace ferns had brown spots on it. The leaf eventually turned black and died. This condition seemed to slowly spread to the rest of my java ferns radiating from the central area where I first noticed it. Now the majority of my ferns have black or brown spots on them and are dying. Some of the ferns though are still growing really nice. I've noticed if I leave the dead leaves in there long enough, the tips will still grow plantlets but they are very small/sensitive weaklings compared to some of the other plantlets I have cultivated. Has anyone ever experienced something like this? Any suggestions? I am contemplating ripping the tank apart and saving only the healthiest specimens.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Yup, sounds familiar. I managed to kill the same plant while 'more difficult' species like R. wallachi did just great. For some people java ferns just don't do well at all. I've talked to several people that have the same problem. Apparent idiots bring bushel baskets of the stuff to sell/give away at the LFS and the rest of us can't even keep it alive. I think the most important thing you've stated is that you have 3 wpg. I've been told that they 'wilt' under bright light. They also don't seem to want or need the extra CO2. I have a few plants and they're doing much better (but not great) since I've moved them to shady areas of the tank.

That said, I've seen plenty of aquascapes with plants that you know require 3 or 4 wpg with huge, beautiful ferns right out in the open. I've also noticed that ferns from other people's aquariums actually pearl for a few days after being placed in my tank. Then they stop. I'm guessing that the prior 'owners' have some key nutrient that I'm missing or that very high levels of CO2 just 'outrun' the fern's ability to keep up.

I'd be interested in other people's experience. I too am mystified.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The older leaves of my Java Ferns do same thing or if they are producing plantlets the same thing happens. But there is always new leaves growing in to replace the dieing ones. I usually just clip off the ugly brown leaves. I read once that increasing N03 will prevent this from happening to your Java ferns.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Try an "indicator plant" with your java ferns. I recommend a very small floating water sprite plant, about the size of a penny. If it stays nice and green and grows rapidly, then the java fern should also be doing well. If the fern is not doing well, then we go back to square one.


----------



## rgrycki (Jun 13, 2005)

I have several other plants in the tank that are doing fine. The Java ferns (even the ones with brown spots) are pearling heavily. This problem seems almost more like a disease that resembles chestnut blight (to me anyways). Thanks for the input I may try to stick it out with the plants now and try upping nitrates, I was keeping them on the low side to bring out the reds in my ludwigia/rotala. I will also try moving them to lower light areas, which brings up another problem.....what to put on my hunk of wood in the middle of the tank, it looks kinda naked with nothing on it. Any "high light" clinging/ climbing recommendations for this task?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Water sprite makes a good indicator plant because it grows rapidly and will quickly show a nutrient deficiency if there is one. it is especially good at showing an iron deficiency. 

Since you say others blast their Jave fern with high light and have healthy specimens, I wouldn't give up on having Java fern in strong light just yet.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Although, I do have some Java Ferns with the brown leaves I have others that do not. All my Java ferns are in tanks with 3.0-3.25wpg, so I don't think that the issue is the lighting intensity.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Whatever it is, I can grow most other things with a lot less trouble. I dose KNO3, PO4, flourish, use Equilibrium, add NaHCO3 to get KH up to 4, add CO2 up to 25-30 ppm, and have 11 hours of 3.5 wpg in a 46 gal tank. Can't imagine what I'm still missing. Guess that's the 'art' of it. I'm sure in 10 or 15 years I'll be doing much better. Advice, forums, books, etc only get you so far......... A little experience seems to count for more.


----------



## rgrycki (Jun 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

i agree with trenac, i have had my java ferns growing in 4-8wpg in direct light with no problem. i dont think the lighting is the major problem here. the same goes with high co2, mine are in 50+ppm co2 all the time and they are healthy as can be.

it could be the nitrates as trenac suggested, or something else


----------



## renayams (Mar 29, 2006)

rgrycki, I have the *exact* same problem, with the same lighting/CO2/etc. It had been fine for a couple of months, but suddenly the brown/dying leaves started. Like you mentioned, it almost does seem like some sort of disease, in the way it seems to spread to adjacent leaves, but not others. None of my other plants show this problem (Rotala indica, heteranthera zosterifolia, Ludwigia repens, etc etc). When I looked back on my past logs, I found that I noticed the problem starting almost the same time I increased my dosing of Equilibrium (increasing GH from about 5-6 to 8-9), though I don't know if it is just coincidence. Did you ever find a fix for this problem?


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

renayams said:


> ...I noticed the problem starting almost the same time I increased my dosing of Equilibrium (increasing GH from about 5-6 to 8-9), though I don't know if it is just coincidence...


Too much K? There is a TON of it in Equilibrium (unfortunately). It's otherwise a perfect product for raising GH.


----------

